
The Bubble and (Misunderstood) Network Effects - dwynings
http://continuations.com/post/21645352388/the-bubble-and-misunderstood-network-effects
======
wtvanhest
Good post. The only winner takes all markets I know of are ones where there is
a high fixed cost with staying in the market and you have a chunky side of the
market to deal with.

HD-DVD vs BluRay - chunky (content producers), expensive to keep producing
players if no one is buying them.

